# Citric Acid



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

For those of you using citric acid, which one do you use? How much do you use? How often do you apply it?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

JayGo said:


> For those of you using citric acid, which one do you use? How much do you use? How often do you apply it?


1pd/1k is what most are using. When I spray mine I'm going with much less until I build confidence in this


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I just bought 50lbs of bulk citric acid from a place online. I'm going to do 1lb per 1000 and then water in really well.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> I just bought 50lbs of bulk citric acid from a place online. I'm going to do 1lb per 1000 and then water in really well.


I was trying to find some for a reasonable price. Where did you order it from?


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I ordered this and it was delivered today. 
Is it a good price? I don't really know. 
Is this even the right stuff? I hope so. 
How am I going to apply it? no clue.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=50ca


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Deltahedge said:


> I ordered this and it was delivered today.
> Is it a good price? I don't really know.
> Is this even the right stuff? I hope so.
> How am I going to apply it? no clue.
> ...


That's the stuff everyone's buying


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I bought from here as it was the cheapest I could find shipped.

https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/citric-acid-powder.aspx


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Ill be the noob here. Whats this used for?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

blitz28179 said:


> Ill be the noob here. Whats this used for?


It's got several wide ranging uses, but in the crop/turf world it's used to assist in acidifying soil.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

https://www.amleo.com/media/PDF/pHReducerLabel.pdf

I just bought this.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

bigmks said:


> https://www.amleo.com/media/PDF/pHReducerLabel.pdf
> 
> I just bought this.


This looks like a solution I could benefit from. Let us know how it does for you.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

blitz28179 said:


> Ill be the noob here. Whats this used for?


Citric acid is used along with sulfur to drop pH.

On another note, carrier amount seems to be a common challenge. I was told by @Greendoc a hose end is a valid option to apply. 1lb in 32oz set at the 2oz/G rate is safe for hot climates.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Trent161 said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amleo.com/media/PDF/pHReducerLabel.pdf
> ...


Will do I hope it works. I figure it will be faster lol.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bigmks said:


> Trent161 said:
> 
> 
> > bigmks said:
> ...


Much cheaper options less you don't like to mix a small granular.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> > Trent161 said:
> ...


Maybe I'm looking at it wrong but I figured 5lb bag of citric acid is 16$ on Amazon. I have around 5k of turf . So I did this let say 4 apps it would be around 64$. The 2.5 gallon jug I bought was around 60-70$ including shipping and you only use 2-6 ounce per 1k of turf.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

2-6 oz is as a boom spray application that is not watered in. 
I know what 1 lb per 1000 sq ft does regarding soil pH, Calcium and Magnesium levels. 
Not sure what 1-3 oz of actual Citric Acid per 1000 sq ft will do.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Is the hose end the easiest method to apply or can I run it 1 lb per 2 gallons sprayed and just water in with irrigation?

I dont think my coverage will that accurate if I use the hose end sprayer and try to cover in 1k increments.


----------

